# Help with toyota SHOCKS PLEASE



## JTK324

So my girlfriend has decided to get me a set of Bilstein Shocks for my 2010 Tundra and I am new with the whole leveling and aftermarket shock thing so I guess my question would be what shocks are the right ones to get. I dont want to do a lift kit but maybe leveling I was thinking about going with the 5100 SERIES but i am open to any suggestions 
Thanks guys for the help 
I opted for the shocks this year because she has gotten me strobes every other year for the last 3 xmas and my last 3 birthdays.


----------



## Spucel

I have 5100's and I love them! Shockwarehouse.com


----------



## JTK324

Do you have the heavy duty ones or the off road I think they were I just don't want to reorder them thanks for the help


----------



## 04tundra

get the bilstein 5100 adjustable shocks. they have an adjustable snap ring that allows you to lift the truck. they are the best way to go. at "shock warehouse" they are the "5100 racing series"


----------



## Spucel

Sorry I was in Chicago for the weekend and my old lady grounded me from plowsite....for the most part.

I ordered the Bilstein 5100 Racing Series fronts. They are adjustable as "04" said above. Just a heads up...they are in pretty high demand from shockwarehouse.com. Awesome company though...if they are out of stock be patient with them.

Putting them on...now thats a pain. I got a spring compressor from the local parts store to use. The one I got isnt the safest option at all but it worked. You will have to drop the lower control arm down and get a LONG pry bar to get enough leverage. We used a big screwdriver to help get the bottom of the shock inside. It took some time but Im really happy with the ride and the lift I got.

Here is a picture after it was done.









Any questions, let me know!


----------



## 04tundra

your truck looks good spucel. hey quick question (not trying to steal the thread) but when you raise/angle your plow, how low do your amps drop on the meter?? thanks


----------



## Spucel

Maybe 11ish give or take. Ill take a look tomorrow and let ya know!


----------



## 04tundra

okay thanks, thats about what mine drops down to also. just checkin in with other tundra guys to see if its normal on mine


----------



## JTK324

thanks guys i appreciate the help i got new tires coming next week then those shocks truck is going to look good


----------



## 04tundra

nice, please post pics when it is all on the truck! 

im waiting for my tires to wear down then im going to lift my truck too


----------



## jstevens66

I'm putting a pair of the rancho quicklift loaded shocks on my tundra. They come with the springs already on them so it's basically a parts swap, and then an alignment


----------

